# NBA Finals Game 4: Heat @ Mavs (6/7 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, June 7, 2011 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is pretty much game 7 for the Mavs, according to a lot of their players, so you expect them to give full max effort throughout. 

Hopefully Wade can continue attack and Lebron and Bosh play closer to their regular averages.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Not a must win at all, but let's go out and ****ing win this one!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep, I sure would feel much better coming home up 3-2 than down 3-2. I dont expect us to sweep them and finish it in Dallas, theyre too good.

Got a bad feeling about this one, but hope i'm wrong. If we can take this one...gee we'd be in a good position


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is going to be like game 5 against Chicago I think. We're going to need something special from at least two of the big three to win it I think. If we win it, I think we'll win the series in 5. If we lose it, it could be a seven game series.

So it's important we see the same killer instinct we saw to close out the Bulls, Sixers, Celtics here.

The good thing is that even though we've been winning, we have no reason to come into the game thinking it's easy. And I think with all of the media hoopla criticizing Lebron after the last game's win, we may to see him put on a show. 

I also expect Bosh to finally start playing well.

But on the Dallas side, I could see Dirk going for 40 in this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd like a nice relaxing blowout thanks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

At this stage in the game, every game is a must win.

I dont care how it happens - as long as it does.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> I'd like a nice relaxing blowout thanks


I'm with you


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im fine with the way were playing defense. heres hoping Bosh hits those open shots consistently and the team maintains the lead till the end.:cheers:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully the big 3 can have big games. Whats that stat when they score over 70? Usually pretty favourable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rick Carlisle would not confirm whether or not Barea would be in the starting lineup, so that rumor might just be true.

Also for the Mavs, Brendon Haywood is back in uniform tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now its pretty much official


> SekouSmithNBA Stevenson confirmed it in the locker room. Lineup change is official. Barea starts and Stevenson comes off the bench. You like?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting move. Wade on Barea?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's make these punks hurt.

GO HEAT!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

The Maverick crowd has completely SUCKED in game 3 and now at the beginning of game 4

they aren't very loud. and people make fun of Miami's crowd? haha. we are loud and engaged.... way more than this mavs arena.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After the Cleveland crowd on December 2nd, and whenever we play in Boston, no crowd sounds loud anymore 

But that Mavs arena looks like a huge airplane hangar and looks like there's 40,000 people in there, even though it holds around just 21k, which is still a lot for an arena.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gee this is a big game. 3-1 is so much different to 2-2.

Lets go heat!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Is anyone else amazed at how calm Spo is, 24/7?

He's the man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting. Marion on Wade and Kidd on Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me, Dirk is on fire


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There ya go Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

good tip in by Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice tip CB


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Bosh lookin real good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again. all 6 Heat points for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice little comeback to get it back even heading to the 1st timeout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, looking like Chicago on the offensive glass


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

OMFG Bosh got a foul call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Bosh...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD baby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No foul for Lebron there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not shooting well at all, but only down 1 due to relentlessly attacking the offensive boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Teams seem to always score on us after a scramble.

looks like the Heat are making an effort to speed the game up tonight after made baskets. A few times now they've quickly tried to get the ball in bounds and sprint down the court.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just keep it close for now


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Good foul, Mario. Let Mr. Jet know we aren't taking his talking lightly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron on Jet yet?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose an actor now Stevenson?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offense is all out of sorts right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio playing composed?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, that was good D by Udonis...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-21 after 1

Heat shoot 29% for the quarter. 2nd chance points kept us in it.

Gonna need Wade and Lebron to get it going here in the 2nd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill take 21-21 after that quarter.

Need to get our O going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off the glass. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bosh with a sweet drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very nice 7-0 run by the Heat to start the quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love seeing Miller hit treys!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Refs now trying to foul UD out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I gotta say, I hate every guy on this Mavs team other than Kidd and Dirk...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 2 Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Bosh

Mario is playing so smart right now...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Bosh is baller ton ight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is on fire


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio setting up everybody riught now!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How the **** is that a travel!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh rules


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The D has been great on Dirk since those 1st 3 shots of the game he made.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That "zookeeper" movie looks ****ing horrible. And the more they show the promos, the more I hate it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant give Stevenson WIDE open looks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wake the **** up Miami - what are you doing on offense!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan, oh come on Spo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounding has gone to crap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

eat **** Stevenson


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade need to show up and do something before its too late. Everyone else is doing their job.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is so annoying, we can never extend a goddamn lead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our rebounding has gone awful. No suprise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offense is coming around, but now its Miami who is having trouble rebounding.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

nice stuff by joel, too bad tyson really good at drawing fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Wade. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane you are a monster


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Wade....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, tough shot by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-45 at the half

crazy that we're up after the offense was as awful as it was for all but the last 4 minutes of the half.

Bosh was great though. He kept us afloat. He has 16. Heat are 11-1 when Bosh scores more than 15pts this postseason.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paging Lebron James....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, also cant believe that Lebron has just 4pts and we're still up.

Gotta post him up when Kidd is on him. They will likely send a 2nd defender at him and that should at least open things up a little more for everyone else.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thing is, it's not like he's even playing his 'facilitator' game. He's just not really doing anything.

I dont care what the situation is, there's no excuse for Lebron to have less shot attempts than Joel Anthony, and the same amount as Chalmers and Mike Miller.

Thing with Lebron is, normally if he isnt scoring he has like 7 assists or 9 rebounds or something. He isnt doing that right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dirk is playing with a fever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

point blank miss for Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh carrying us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Comeon Lebron, get hot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice D guys...wtf


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's gonna be cool when Lebron wakes up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work CB to draw the foul


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They are scoring MUCH easier than us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great pass Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please wake up Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh has been awesome


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Scoring WAAAY too easy here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** did Wade make that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I really dislike Barea's game. Overdribbles a ton.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What the hell is going on with Lebron. Seriously. This is not normal :|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK can we bench Bibby now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Marion. Guy is so much better than when he played here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was that a 'celebration' by Matrix?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron. ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh misses the easy onbe


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, he missed a free throw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's gotta get aggressive. He's just out there right now. He is never a non factor like this. Almost seems like he's holding back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron looks like its November. No flow at all, but he isnt blocking out or rebounding against Marion.

Ive said it all series - we can't beat them if the Lebron/Marion duel is a wash. And it shouldnt be.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we will turn it on eventually ... don't worry fellaz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk isnt even playing that well and we're down. If Lebron was being Lebron, this would be OK.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank **** for DWade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron finally gets on the board.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Lebron. Be aggressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought that was a charge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus ****ing christ Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Lebron...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade!!

WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy **** that was insane


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

cardinal fouled wade too, that was SICK


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yezzir

:allhail:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Lebron.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how about a couple of 3's from Chalmers?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dallas are gonna disrespect LBJ and play Terry on him? We better go to it every single time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dmn, why was noone on Dirk for that last possession. Got lucky.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

goddamnit that shoulda been a 3 for miller in the corner. not the shot we wanted


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how do you leave Dirk open? Lucky he missed

69-65 after 3

Need that Miami Heat 4th quarter D to show again. Lebron looked much better there at the end of the quarter. Gonna need that same Lebron in this quarter.

up 4 heading to the 4th, with a chance to go up 3-1 in this series. Could not have asked for more. Gotta close this out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need early buickets


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Bosh. Bad pass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller!! 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

just like i said, miller in the corner baby!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ud!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD!

great feed by Mario


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

the gator connection baybeeee !!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario is playing some really good ball here.

Bench crew delivering the goods.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario, Mike, Udonis

I LOVE YOU GUYS SO MUCH


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron, you are getting punked by Jet Terry.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Jeez lebron , take the damn shot, he always lets the shot clock expire


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick 4-0 run by the Mavs. Anyone else the LEAST bit shocked?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade needs to come in and help close this out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Quick 4-0 run by the Mavs. Anyone else the LEAST bit shocked?


We are incapable of not giving me heart palpatations. Seriously - I may die watching this team.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Quick 4-0 run by the Mavs. Anyone else the LEAST bit shocked?


Seriously, 9 point lead. Stretch it to 13 or 15? Nah, you can get 4 points right back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

huge play by Wade


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

what a play by wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad shot Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here they come


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMG Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somone help Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paging Lebron and Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sending Dirk 2 the line is automatic


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Bosh has missed 2 wide open shots


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant we hold leads


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF BOsh?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how did bosh not give that up to wade wtf.. dont blow this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow. Game 2 anyone?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing dumb basketball here


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Shall we try to get some guy named LeBron James involved?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7-0 Mavs run. We havent scored for 3 minutes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello Lebron are you there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Before that last turnover, we got 2 open looks for Bosh and a wide open lane for Bosh. He missed the 2 J's and somehow lost the ball on the drive.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm nervous.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting so lucky here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mavs are missing a lot of open looks.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

someone make a goddamn shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Settling for 3's again just like game 2...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

my god..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Signature Dirk flop.. we're in trouble now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many missed opportunities.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're ****ed


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why is LeBron allowing this turd burglar Stevenson to dictate what he does on offense?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need a huge 2 minutes here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 big makes by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed opportunity...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Needed that UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebound...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, crazy outlet pass by Lebron. Wade to the line..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please Dwyane...Pleas.e..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lucky bounce on shot 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

no lucky roll on shot 2..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well poop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:| ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, we dont deserve this win. We've played ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After all the breaks we've gotten on these wide open looks the Mavs have missed, its only fitting that they finally make one here, unfortunately...


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

"be ready to help udonis, lebron.."

*watch dirk drive and lebron just watches*

...........


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Saw that one coming. I see a Lebron heave coming now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There it is....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

almost 4 steps on dirk layup


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Put Eddie in!!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Look at Wade FLYING to the rim from the 3pt line to help out

while LBJ just stands there.

what the F is wrong with lebron?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice move Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

good decision by Wade.

Now just dont allow Dirk to get the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta watch Terry running full speed into the backcourt to get the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And there it was W2B


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, 3 to tie


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

what a ****ty game my goodness


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Lebron. Make up for the quiet game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game. ****.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, I guess it is fitting that it ends this way


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fitting end, no doubt.

So many missed opportunities. Dallas was giving us every opportunity to take this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Media is gonna have a field day with Lebron after this one


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone else upset at LBJ?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

look at the play where dirk drove to the rim past UD.

LBJ was the one who was supposed to help and didn't.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

We may need more than 8 points from LeBron to win these games


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are catastrophic in 4th quarters right now. Our offense sucks, and our D isnt anything special.

We deserved to lose this game, and that hurts.

Game 5 is a must win now. Lose that, and we're in deep ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, he only scored 8? Hadnt looked at the boxscore.

All on him tonight.

Wade was great again and Bosh kept us afloat in the 1st half. The bench also had their moments.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team is so frustrating. It's 2-2 now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These runs where they can't execute the offense for half a quarter are pretty inexcusable. Where are the sets to calm us down and get a decent look?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Actually, now that I think about it, Lebron deserves most of the blame. But Bosh had 3 straight opportunities in the 4th and ****ed them all up, Wade took another dumb homerun 3, had a bad turnvoer, missed the tying free throw and couldnt control the final inbounds pass, and even taking out that desperation heave, Mike Miller missed like 3 or 4 baskets in those last 4 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So pissed guys. This sucks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone played a part in the 4th quarter disaster but Lebron was pretty off the whole game. He had some nice passes but that's about it. Never really played aggressive or even tried to take someone off the dribble.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

for some reason I am not nervous. we played pretty poorly and still had a chance to win. Us not getting to the line worries me alot because its every game now they are beating us there. We are strong enough to overcome the disparities, as we proved last game. The quick 3 cheap fouls on Haslem screwed up our rotation, and credit Tyson who was focused on getting Haslem out of there.
We still have a free chance to end the series Game 5, so I'm not going to stress. We still have home court advantage and a better team. Expect a whole different performance next game, especially on defense.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I fully expect Miami to win Game 5 and 6.

It's AWESOME that we finally get to win on our home floor.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not worried just like I wasn't worried after game 2. We weren't going to sweep them on their home court and as far as I'm concerned we got the necessary win we needed in game 3. Lebron is not gonna score 8 points again, that is a fact.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I HOPE we do, but im not so sure. We arent winning anything if Lebron plays like this for the next 2-3 games. We simply cant win.

I feel game 5 is a must win, because I dont really want to be fighting off elimination in Game 6 and 7.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I hate to say it, but I was hoping we lost a game in Dallas so we could win on our home floor. Now I just hope we win.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

myst said:


> I hate to say it, but I was hoping we lost a game in Dallas so we could win on our home floor. Now I just hope we win.


me too man. I don't want to say that, but I want this team to win our own home floor.

they can celebrate and go nuts and have the crowd behind them the whole way. the energy is going to be INSANE.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not to absolve him of blame or anything, but Lebron had 46 minutes tonight, 45 in game 3. Dude is manbearpig and all that but even he needs some rest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its not the minutes, he just didnt look like he was trying.

The good news, is we play better when our backs are against the wall and we're coming off a loss. The bad news? Well, we could be staving off elimination in Game 6...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tonight was the 1st time this postseason that we won the rebounding battle, and ended up losing the game. Heat were 9-0 previously.

Heat have also come back to play their best games of the post season and win after each loss. Hope that continues on Thursday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about not posting Lebron up more when Kidd was guarding him? Wade was eating him up in the post. We went to it once and it got Bosh an open J after they doubled him. Saw it just 1 more time after that.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah I agree with everyone else, not concerned at all. We played a poor game, especially on D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im concerned. 2-2 is not where I wanted to be before this game.

We've inspired a great deal of Dallas confidence by our ineptude in the final quarters...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is just how it's gonna be with Spo as our coach. He's always been a step slow with in-game adjustments. Remember one armed Rondo and our inability to force him to the weak side? He will have it solved by game 5 though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better win Game 5. This is killing me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, here I am avoiding ESPN, NBATV and any sports related shows by watching Conan, and what does he bring up? The NBA finals :rant:

Thursday cant get here soon enough :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The wait sucks. We better respond.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

key to this game was up 9 with 10 minutes left, 2 possessions in a row Dirk drew fouls away from the ball. All the momentum was stopped on those 2 fouls, 4 free points and another shot the lead was gone. I am watching highlights one play Dirk crashed into LBJ and no call and I just don't see how we aren't getting calls at all. Even like Cardinal backing into Wade on the lob pass, these dudes are never in foul trouble and they swat at the ball and are much slower. Then I look at the fouls that got Dirk to the line and it just too much to overcome. We should have the edge on FT's just based on our speed and style of play. The way Chandler plays he should not end the game with 3 fouls. Just isn't possible. 
There was one play with 30 seconds left in the 1st qtr I DVR'ed like 50 times looking for contact. I think it was on Mike Miller, terry missed both FT's but no one on the Heat was even close to any Mavs players. Van Gundy and Jax were yapping so no one even payed attention to it. Just weird **** going on here. 
Dirk is a great shooter of course, but he pushes off with his off arm or elbow on every single drive. Barry just mentioned how he used his elbow to shield UD On that last play. I thought those were offensive fouls. I dk . i'm going to bed


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What makes me mad is when Bosh was hot in the beginning we dont feed him the ball. It's like we see him as a bonus. If hes ding well GET HIM THE BALL. Once agian in the 4th qtr our offense went stagnant and our team would just iso or shoot 3's hoping for a basket.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This sucks. We need the next game, cos we haven't proven we can beat Dallas twice in a row yet, and I'd hate to have to do it in games 6 and 7. I still have faith but it's really worrying.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, I feel sick, and im stressing big time about this one.

The positive side is that we have traded games up to this point. The negative side is that surely something has to give, and soon.

I cant believe Lebron though...just wow, I'm actually shocked at how bad he was tonight. He was invisible.

Wade was Superman, Bosh played a good first half but faded, bench was OK....just Lebron...its really on him.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This loss sucked but I'm still confident.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Perhaps i'm a bit too 'chicken little'....it's kinda sad I cant remember the last game that didnt come down to the last few possessions though. 

This team...god damn


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

were not going anywhere if we continue making things hard for ourselves with all those ridiculous amount of iso plays...especially in a tight game about to end.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I've already accepted that this team is going to make things as hard as possible for itself


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I really wanted to win this game because I don't see Dirk having another poor game like this again.

So far, both teams are doing what they are supposed to do. Being 2-2 is normal. Game 5 cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> What makes me mad is when Bosh was hot in the beginning we dont feed him the ball. It's like we see him as a bonus. If hes ding well GET HIM THE BALL. Once agian in the 4th qtr our offense went stagnant and our team would just iso or shoot 3's hoping for a basket.


In the 4th, we gave him the ball 3 straight times. On the 1st 2, he missed open J's, and on the 3rd possession, he had an open lane, drove and had the ball stripped from him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, noone was helping Wade in crunch time yesterday. 

I hate how our offense degenerates into nothing in the 4th though.

Also - where are the Wade/Bron pick n rolls!?


----------

